# Sig Sauer P220 ST Adapter Rail, Picatinny



## philipzelinger (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a P220 ST Stainless Steel 45C Sig Sauer with the "old" rail. I need to locate a Sig P220 Adapter Rail, Picatinny - Sigarms Part # 220-PRA to convert the rail to fit the standard M1913 rail.

It is out of stock at Sigarms and the distributors that they referred me to. I purchased a Streamlight TLR-2 Tactical Laser/Light and it won't fit the originla rail

HELP! can anyone find one of these adapter rails for me to purchase??


----------

